# Which one should I pick???



## Robin Hairell (May 10, 2018)

cinnci lakes Sharon, Acton, Cowan, Winton. Which one is your pick and why??? Looking for the best bass lake!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd say winton or sharon... we usua to fish the park tournaments thrre and just slay the bass both are about equil to me


----------



## Robin Hairell (May 10, 2018)

zack2345 said:


> I'd say winton or sharon... we usua to fish the park tournaments thrre and just slay the bass both are about equil to me


I’ve never fished any of them but when I research them the one that comes up most is Cowan. But that’s why I’m pokin around to see what other people are sayin!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The best “research “you can do is to actually take yourself to each of those lakes and fish each of those lakes


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

None. Find a good river.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowan has always been good to me for bass , lots of species options which takes some pressure of the bass.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Mikki (Aug 26, 2015)

Sharon would be my top choice. Winton is a close second, only because I have to put up with the big pontoon tour boat. Plus I have my best bass fishing memory at Sharon Woods catching 17 largemouth in around an hour.


----------



## Robin Hairell (May 10, 2018)

9Left said:


> The best “research “you can do is to actually take yourself to each of those lakes and fish each of those lakes





9Left said:


> The best “research “you can do is to actually take yourself to each of those lakes and fish each of those lakes


That may be the obvious thing to do but I live 3 plus hours away and this is one of the tournaments in the trail so I have to pick a lake blind. Unfortunately! Which leads to the reason for this post! So thanks but not really any help.


----------



## Robin Hairell (May 10, 2018)

Mikki said:


> Sharon would be my top choice. Winton is a close second, only because I have to put up with the big pontoon tour boat. Plus I have my best bass fishing memory at Sharon Woods catching 17 largemouth in around an hour.


I’m just not sure which to choose they each seem to hold a lot of bass but what about quality bass?


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Cowan lake would be my top choice. Quiet, picturesque and I'm sure the bass should be about in the groove now. I've caught my personal best largemouth from the bank at night on a black and blue spinner. Not to say I'm a little biased by the lake being in my backyard growing up. Whichever lake you pick best of luck. You may catch a few crappie, saugeye, or muskie while bass fishing if you go anytime soon.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would pick one of the county park lakes, just because there is less fishing pressure, Cowan and now Acton get beat down 24/7 with that said if I was a yak tourney guy I would fish Sharon woods

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikki (Aug 26, 2015)

Robin Hairell said:


> I’m just not sure which to choose they each seem to hold a lot of bass but what about quality bass?


The quality are about the same for both lakes I mentioned. However, if time is a constraint then I would definitely go with Sharon. It's much smaller and easier to figure out for your first time fishing there.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Sharron has my vote.


----------



## Tincheqk (May 11, 2018)

I live real close to acton and I've always done really well bass fishing there. I don't know about fishing a tournament there though. I have a couple spots where I always catch some nice bass from the shore but I have to go later in the evening once all the bluegill and crappie fisherman are gone


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> I would pick one of the county park lakes, just because there is less fishing pressure, Cowan and now Acton get beat down 24/7 with that said if I was a yak tourney guy I would fish Sharon woods
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


I'd second this ... there is 7 and 8 pound bass In sharon .. not many but it holds big fish... do you have a certain day you have to fish it ? I like fishing sharon in the spring before the spawn and in the summer I've got alot of deep spots... also acton and Cowan get beat up you can put bass boats on those two.... believe me and PM me and I can tell you my spots st sharon if you pick that one


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

these were taken from a small park tournament I fished a few years ago ... no monsters this tournament but alot of quality fish


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sharon Woods. Easy to figure out and holds some decent bass. You can get around that lake pretty easy in a yak.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Bank or Kayak I would give rush run a shot


----------

